# First one of the season



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Bmag, 25g, Photon 4.6, trigger stick tripod.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

fr3db3ar said:


> Bmag, 25g, Photon 4.6, trigger stick tripod.


Congrats! Nice yote. Gotta love the bmag. Hot little round. Here's mine I worked on.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice work Fr3d! Congrats!


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice, congrats fred!


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Where did you guys get your stocks at? I'm looking to upgrade from the factory original.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

A.M. General said:


> Where did you guys get your stocks at? I'm looking to upgrade from the factory original.


I painted mine. But, if you would rather purchase a wood stock for yours, google 'Boyd's Stocks'. You can buy a really nice one for $100.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I will have you back soon Fred to see if I can call another one in for you.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

A.M. General said:


> Where did you guys get your stocks at? I'm looking to upgrade from the factory original.


That one in the pic is just painted stock. Mine shoots MOA most of the time to 200 yds with both 25 win and AE 20


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Great yote...nice shot... how do you like the night vision? I am getting me a tnx site today. Can't wait to test it out this weekend up north. I was looking at the photon time but went with the s site because of the recording ability. Also looks like a ATN figured it out all the software issues.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

The software is only half the battle. I hope you like x sight but doubt you will. Invest in a photon if it's not too late.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

You guys taking about your photons talked me in to buying one. Time to go nocturnal.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

You won't regret it


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Ya im about tired of getting skunked during the day. Dogs are too nocturnal up here. Theres just to many people during the day.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Going to have to get different mounts to get scope back farther though. I have a T-20 illuminator coming. Does the 850nm bother the coyotes at all?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

fr3db3ar said:


> That one in the pic is just painted stock. Mine shoots MOA most of the time to 200 yds with both 25 win and AE 20


Have they found the accuracy issues to be mostly poor ammo?

I haven't shot mine in a while but know there is a lot more ammo options now.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine shoots far better than any other rimfire I've owned or seen. It usually does moa or better. It seems like the stainless bbl versions are a lot better shooters. I usually only shoot 20gr win now. I've never actually got serious about seeing what it will group but I've done alot of 300yd and 400yd steel shooting with it and the 300yd is pretty consistant but after 300yd it really starts to drop off fast. Its real similar to M4 trajectory. Personally I love this damn rifle.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

To be perfectly honest I don't think they'll tell us. I can say that my new Franklin upper shoots pretty well and I think that the main issue with the bmag was a combination poor QC on ammo and a loose chamber. I don't witness any blowback of powder at all in this upper.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Franklin armory!? Wish I had one. Is it a shooter? Might be a M4 version in my future.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a keeper. I'm using a Pulsar N850LR digiscope so there is no thing as precision @ 200 yards but it put 5 20 gr and 4 25 gr in a 3" group with a general POA.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> Have they found the accuracy issues to be mostly poor ammo?
> 
> I haven't shot mine in a while but know there is a lot more ammo options now.


the main issue as i recall was the twist rate, they changed the rate of twist a while back and seems accuracy has been better.
for ammo you still only have one 25gr option but in 20gr you have federal (american eagle) winchester and hornady


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I shipped my bmag back Friday for the 3rd time, 2nd since it was replaced, for accuracy issues. 
I'm hoping to be able to upgrade to the heavy barrel, but the guy I talked to at Savege didn't seem too confident that would be an option anymore.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Finally found some of this. Hope its better.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

doggk9 said:


> You won't regret it


Does your bolt action hit your scope?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

No it does not.


----------

